# Lady Gaga's Bow!



## nebbish (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't know about anyone else, but I think the bow is *adorable*. Anybody have any idea where I might get one? Or how to make one?
TIA!





​


----------



## xjsbellamias13 (Apr 3, 2009)

YouTube - Lady Gaga Poker Face Bow Hair in HD

there are a bunch of other youtube vids on how to make one.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Apr 3, 2009)

Whatever's on her lips in that pic looks terrible ;-;


----------



## Babylard (Apr 3, 2009)

^ probably shes already all white with the hair and pale skin lol.. hue would have been prettier or something more pink =[

but yeah the hair bow is cute =D


----------



## genie707 (Apr 3, 2009)

YouTube - ?????? Hair Tutorial Ribbon-shaped Up-do ?????????

I don't understand what shes saying but its like the ultimate hair bow. Or you can probably get fake hair and make it your self, with somewhat the same directions..


----------



## nebbish (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_Whatever's on her lips in that pic looks terrible ;-;_

 

YES! I hate skin-colored lips. That takes 'nude' to a dark & terrible place.
But her hair rocks.
Thanks, ladies! :]


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 3, 2009)

Love the Bow!! I'm weird though...so the lips don't look bad to me....


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Apr 3, 2009)

Tnx for the videos, I was thinking if her hear is real or fake, but anyway the bow is perfect! Gotta try this out


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Apr 3, 2009)

I menaged to do it pretty well! Yay! I'm so proud of myslef 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But don't do it on recently washed hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




***

For the first time & 20minutes it looks pretty good


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Love the Bow!! I'm weird though...so the lips don't look bad to me...._

 
I like the lips too, I tried to do the bow but because I cut my hair into a bob I can't do it


----------



## Tahti (Apr 5, 2009)

Aaah I love this hair look ^_^ gotta try it out now!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 8, 2009)

that bow is really cute! i'll have to check out the video on youtube & try it on my daughter. reminds me of the hello kitty's side bow.


----------



## cathlila (May 26, 2009)

pursebuzz did a youtube tutorial on recreating this as well...


----------



## Orchid_28 (May 26, 2009)

Oh I think this look is cute 
_*purple_pumpkin*_ _ you did such a nice job i love it!_


----------



## brianjenny17 (May 27, 2009)

thats so fun


----------



## Bbatcave (Jun 19, 2009)

I wish I still had the hair to do this!
Oh Gaga you never fail to impress...


----------



## user79 (Jun 21, 2009)

I've seen them on eBay for like $15 made with fake hair. I think that's prob way easier, and they are attached to a hairband I think.


----------



## Dollfaced (Jun 22, 2009)

ahh.. wish i could do this, but i have a lot of mega short choppy layers.


----------



## MissRobot (Jun 24, 2009)

I can't wait to try this hairstyle out! So cute.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh, this is adorable! I really want to try it but I bet my hair isn't long enough.


----------

